# breeding triggerfish and leatherjackets



## puffer boy (Apr 14, 2008)

can you breed them in captivity


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

To the best of my knowledge, there has been no successful spawning of marine triggerfish or leatherjackets in captivity.


----------

